# Pro Plan Large Breed Formula



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

There are many debates about puppy food on this site. Many believe in feeding adult food from the start to provide slow steady growth. I guess some breeds, especially giant breeds can actually grow TOO fast if given rich puppy foods.

However, I've had my Tucker on regular PPP puppy food all along with great results. He's grown at a steady pace and has always been lean. I don't believe I've ever given him the large breed puppy food (unless I grabbed a bag of that by mistake...). I'm about to start switching him to adult food. He'll be one year on June 25. That's another point of debate here.  many people who feed puppy food switch to adult at 6 months or so. Just like raising human kids, everybody has their own style and philosophy. 

Good luck with making your choice. The good (and also challenging) thing is that we have plenty of quality foods to choose from.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

You can just feed the ProPlan All life stages..i like the higher protein/fat for puppies..the all life stages is 26/16. i think the large breed puppy is something like 28/13?? either is fine imo


----------



## renegadesg4 (May 26, 2012)

Yea I am unsure about switching him between 5-7 months because I know that is another growth period....the adult formula has the ingredients for helping digestion and joints for larger breeds...


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I don't feed Pro Plan, but I think many large breed formulas aren't necessary at all (except for giant breeds) and used more as a marketing strategy. Puppies need and utilize fat; and the 13% is very low IMO. 

No matter what the brand or the label on a bag, I look for formulas with not less than 16% fat for any age of dog. It seems to help with coat and skin - the dogs utilize it more than they would increased carbohydrates.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

Pro Plan IMO is a good food, I honestly think if it were junk it wouldnt be the preferred choice of so many top handlers and breeders. As far as when to switch to an adult formula I have always been told to do it after you neuter due the animals decrease energy requirements. I personally like Large breed formulas, although not always necessary they do tend to promote slow growth versus regular puppy food that is suppose to be fed from your smallest teacup to your biggest mastiff, which never really made sense to me.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Or one could do as dog owners did for years . . . before there were any puppy formulas in existence and when many people still fed fresh leftover food from the kitchen.

Simply feed an "all life stages" food and adjust the calories appropriately for the age.


----------

